# How to meet people and intergrate?



## EmilyLouise1988 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello,

My husband to be has been offered a job in Dubai (he has been seconded there for last 5 months), so we are getting married in August and I am joining him there in September.

My intention is to find a job once I arrive (I am currently a buyer in the UK), which will hopefully open up doors to meet new people and begin to intergrate in to a community. However, I am very keen not to become reclusive, and as my fiancee works long hours in a stressful job, I would like to land with a plan to get myself a network of new friends quickly!

I am a 25 year old university eduacated white British woman. We do not yet have children and would not plan to do so for a couple of years, so I am keen to pursue personal interests, social life and my career when I arrive.

We are currently looking at different locations for our first home in Dubai, currently considering Downtown, Al Barsha, Tecom, The Greens and JLT. I would like somewhere with 2 beds, not crazily high up, with good transport links and some green areas around. Our budget is approx 120,000 AED per year, and we would really like to be in a social area where we can get to know and integrate with our neighbours. Where might you recommend?

Aside from a finding a sociable residential area, how else might I go about meeting other Expats in similar situations to myself? Are there clubs/social groups etc that I could get involved with? If so, which would you recommend?

Many thanks in advance,

Emily


----------



## Dubai-meister (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi Emily - snap! I'm in exactly the same situation, am moving out in around 4 weeks, was going to post exactly the same kind of thread so thanks for beating me to it  



EmilyLouise1988 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My husband to be has been offered a job in Dubai (he has been seconded there for last 5 months), so we are getting married in August and I am joining him there in September.
> 
> ...


----------



## nouniii4 (Jun 12, 2013)

Do not worry. You will love it. You will get to meet new people just by sitting at the pool, and there are a lot of British expats, so you won't feel very home-sick. Join a club or the community gym, it's usually where you get to socialize if you're alone (i.e. husband/partner at work). You'll also meet people in the nail salon/parlor and get to chat. Plus, soon enough, your partner will start to socialize at work with other expats and you'll get to meet their spouses too.
It took me just one month to settle and started feeling like home immediately. It broke my heart having to relocate.


----------



## EmilyLouise1988 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you nouniii4, that is reassuring!

I am very excited but also scared. Currently looking for housing, swaying towards The Greens as that seems to look like a good community with nice outside communal areas that I think would make it a little easier to integrate? 

Hi Dubai-Meister (haha at name!), when i've posted enough to be able to use PMs I will drop you a message and we can share our experiences! Are you married/soon to be married? I marry at the end of August and am looking in to how I attest documents at the moment! Another minefield! 

Emily


----------



## Shlind (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi

I am also in a similar same boat, except my partner is finishing his qualifications here first then he will look to join me next spring, getting my certificates attested right now as I move out in 3 weeks but definately looking to build a social circle 

Ive read a couple of threads, the entertainer roulette looks like a good place to start. 

Shlind x


----------



## nouniii4 (Jun 12, 2013)

The greens community is cool, but houses are a bit small. Check out Arabian ranches as well.


----------



## EmilyLouise1988 (Jul 24, 2013)

Shlind said:


> Hi
> 
> I am also in a similar same boat, except my partner is finishing his qualifications here first then he will look to join me next spring, getting my certificates attested right now as I move out in 3 weeks but definately looking to build a social circle
> 
> ...


when are you arriving out there? im hoping to fly around 10th Sept, so soon now! not sure if ive done enough posts for PM but of so drop me an inbox message and we can chat!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

EmilyLouise1988 said:


> not sure if ive done enough posts for PM


You have, the required number is 5


----------



## Shlind (Jul 25, 2013)

EmilyLouise1988 said:


> when are you arriving out there? im hoping to fly around 10th Sept, so soon now! not sure if ive done enough posts for PM but of so drop me an inbox message and we can chat!


 Just PM'd you  i fly out on the 20th getting excited now  xx


----------



## Viv999 (Jul 29, 2013)

EmilyLouise1988 said:


> when are you arriving out there? im hoping to fly around 10th Sept, so soon now! not sure if ive done enough posts for PM but of so drop me an inbox message and we can chat!


Hi Emily,
Nice Meeting you

I have been working in dubai for few months, working in shipping company , with inbound sales , i had visited many places in dubai.
I had come across to see many expatriates like coming and settling with single and family.I had gone through your messages and i will say the best place you can settle will be:
MOTORCITY and JBR
But i will prefer you to take MOTORCITY coz many expatriates from UK are settling there since many years. Such a beautiful place in Dubai. Bachelors like me can only come and view the green environment but for families , its something different.


----------



## Viv999 (Jul 29, 2013)

Shlind said:


> Just PM'd you  i fly out on the 20th getting excited now  xx


Hi Shlind
Nice Meeting you....

Welcome to the land " PEARL OF GULF"!!!!!


----------



## Shlind (Jul 25, 2013)

Viv999 said:


> Hi Shlind
> Nice Meeting you....
> 
> Welcome to the land " PEARL OF GULF"!!!!!


Hi Viv,

Its 2 weeks until I arrive really looking forward to it  are you there already?


----------



## Viv999 (Jul 29, 2013)

Shlind said:


> Hi Viv,
> 
> Its 2 weeks until I arrive really looking forward to it  are you there already?


Of course..i have been staying in Burdubai , quite economical for Bachelor like me .. 
But weekend break out in Dubai Mall and Jumeirah....
I am very much friendly and always love to make friends across the world.
Really Looking forward for your friendship 
WELCOME TO DUBAI


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

EmilyLouise1988 said:


> *My husband* to be has been offered a job in Dubai (he has been seconded there for last 5 months), so *we are getting married in August*


The confusion of tense and status made me laugh. 

Technically he's only your fiancé (at the moment).

Do what you enjoy doing back home. That's how you make friends you actually like. It's really easy to make lots of "friends" (or as I call them 'acquaintances') in Dubai. A lot of people are in the same boat so they desperately search for their "new best friend". You'll find you will generally gravitate towards Brits as you generally have more things in common - humour, references, spelling  ... (I try not to, but it still happens). 

Being a housewife can feel reclusive sometimes but I think I've made at least one really good friend in my mere 4 months of being here. (Who happens to be self-employed so we can do lunch or see each other during the weekdays when the OH is at work/abroad on work.)

I don't want children, but we have adopted a dog now which has definitely helped me feel less alone during the OH's longer trips away. You also meet the nicest people at the local dog areas.

I'm still furnishing the apartment (I'm picky), exploring the city (and its vast array of areas - I can't enthuse enough about how having a car really opens up the city to you) and getting my hands stuck into some hobbies (DIY, writing, photography). 

Do what you love. You'll find other people with things in common with you that way. Don't fret.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> The confusion of tense and status made me laugh.
> 
> Technically he's only your fiancé (at the moment).
> 
> ...


It said "husband to be" Izzy, you daft mare!


----------



## Viv999 (Jul 29, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> The confusion of tense and status made me laugh.
> 
> Technically he's only your fiancé (at the moment).
> 
> ...


Hi Emily,
Nice Meeting you!!

I have seen your post and i have to show my concern on your quote"You'll find you will generally gravitate towards Brits as you generally have more things in common - humour, references, spelling  .."
That is sad. 
Everyone have the qualitiy of generating Humour and resemblances several qualities friend.

Friendship is a close bond between two person , chain bond between more than two person despite NATION. 



I


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

vantage said:


> It said "husband to be" Izzy, you daft mare!


Hahaha, I am a daft mare. I blame my brain. I seem to skip words often when I speed read.



Viv999 said:


> Hi Emily,
> Nice Meeting you!!
> 
> I have seen your post and i have to show my concern on your quote"You'll find you will generally gravitate towards Brits as you generally have more things in common - humour, references, spelling  .."
> ...


Um, my name's not Emily.
I said you will gravitate towards them, I didn't say "your only friends EVER will be Brits". I'm just being honest. People tend to be cliquey and stick to who they know as it's easier for them than the constant language struggle/getting used to other people's upbringings/childhood references/jokes not exactly panning out.


Edit: P.s. @vantage: Though technically, donning my pedant hat, it should read "husband-to-be".


----------



## Viv999 (Jul 29, 2013)

Viv999 said:


> Hi Emily,
> Nice Meeting you!!
> 
> I have seen your post and i have to show my concern on your quote"You'll find you will generally gravitate towards Brits as you generally have more things in common - humour, references, spelling  .."
> ...


----------



## Viv999 (Jul 29, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> Hahaha, I am a daft mare. I blame my brain. I seem to skip words often when I speed read.
> 
> 
> Um, my name's not Emily.
> ...


Sorry IzzyBella,
Just got confused...Apologize...For a while i should agree with you...There would be Magnetic power which attract them
...Its quite often..But all depends on the way we approach, the way we behave. You know in Dubai i have very few friends...countable...
All from different countries and Moreover i love to make friends .


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Viv999 said:


> Sorry IzzyBella,
> Just got confused...Apologize...For a while i should agree with you...There would be Magnetic power which attract them
> ...Its quite often..But all depends on the way we approach, the way we behave. You know in Dubai i have very few friends...countable...
> All from different countries and Moreover i love to make friends .


Magnetic power?

"all depends on the way we approach, the way we behave" 
Oh, yes so it does. Can I smell desperate?


Count me out.


----------



## Viv999 (Jul 29, 2013)

QOFE said:


> Magnetic power?
> 
> "all depends on the way we approach, the way we behave"
> Oh, yes so it does. Can I smell desperate?
> ...


:sing::sing:


Of course ....


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> Edit: P.s. @vantage: Though technically, donning my pedant hat, it should read "husband-to-be".


I applaud your pedantry! A worthy trait.


----------



## EmilyLouise1988 (Jul 24, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> The confusion of tense and status made me laugh.
> 
> Technically he's only your fiancé (at the moment).
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for the advice 

Yes don't quite know what to call him at the moment haha! We have only been engaged 7 weeks (though together 4.5 years) and will be married 3 weeks today so its all very scarily but excitingly quick! But yes he is my fiance now but will be my husband when I come over!

I suppose I will be a "housewife" to begin with, but hoping to find employment quite quickly. I am trying to persuade my man to let me get a dog when I arrive as totally agree they are fantastic company!

My hobbies here include cookery, crafts, swimming and horseriding. I am hoping to join an equestrian club when I arrive which will hopefully help me meet people!


----------



## EmilyLouise1988 (Jul 24, 2013)

Viv999 said:


> Hi Emily,
> Nice Meeting you!!
> 
> I have seen your post and i have to show my concern on your quote"You'll find you will generally gravitate towards Brits as you generally have more things in common - humour, references, spelling  .."
> ...


I do agree with you Viv, I have two friends in Dubai already whom I went to university with, neither of them Brits, and I am so looking forward to seeing them and integrating in to their social circles as well as my own.

I do agree with Izzy though that it can often be easier to gravitate towards your own nationality, but I hope that this will not stop me from keeping an open mind and meeting many people from all around the world!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

EmilyLouise1988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the advice
> 
> ...


Good luck on the job hunt!

Cookery, crafts and swimming - sounds like my cup of tea! I'm pondering whether to buy a sewing machine. I've not used one in donkey's years. Luckily, we live in an apartment building with 3 swimming pools!

If you get a dog, I'd recommend using Animal Action - Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Shlind (Jul 25, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> Cookery, crafts and swimming - sounds like my cup of tea! I'm pondering whether to buy a sewing machine. I've not used one in donkey's years.


I'm with you on that, I used to do some much creative, crafty stuff, but then some how life got in the way, I am guessing I am going to have more time to my self when I move out (due to leaving my BF in the UK) a sewing machine will be on my list of things to try and buy in Dubai haha


----------



## EmilyLouise1988 (Jul 24, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> Good luck on the job hunt!
> 
> Cookery, crafts and swimming - sounds like my cup of tea! I'm pondering whether to buy a sewing machine. I've not used one in donkey's years. Luckily, we live in an apartment building with 3 swimming pools!
> 
> If you get a dog, I'd recommend using Animal Action - Abu Dhabi.


I had a sewing machine here in the UK which I have just sold! I love hand stitching and emroidery though so will maybe start with that to fill my time, although not very sociable!

Maybe we should arrange a "come dine with me" (don't know if any of you have seen that) on here once I arrive! that would be fun and a great way to meet new people!

Thanks for the tip on the dog. I have got my heart set on a miniature dachshund!


----------



## Shlind (Jul 25, 2013)

EmilyLouise1988 said:


> Maybe we should arrange a "come dine with me" (don't know if any of you have seen that) on here once I arrive! that would be fun and a great way to meet new people!


I am so in!! :tea:


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

me three! :hungry:

Can we hire Dave Lamb to do the voice over? I HEART HIM!


----------



## EmilyLouise1988 (Jul 24, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> me three! :hungry:
> 
> Can we hire Dave Lamb to do the voice over? I HEART HIM!


Izzy, I'll sort out the menu, you sort out Dave Lamb


----------



## Shlind (Jul 25, 2013)

EmilyLouise1988 said:


> Izzy, I'll sort out the menu, you sort out Dave Lamb


Haha I'm sure if we write to channel four we could convince them to do an episode in Dubai for Expats!! it is genius haha x I am loving this idea!! My friend was on the Swindon Episode a couple of years back it was hilarious!! x


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Shlind said:


> Haha I'm sure if we write to channel four we could convince them to do an episode in Dubai for Expats!! it is genius haha x I am loving this idea!! My friend was on the Swindon Episode a couple of years back it was hilarious!! x


They were actually advertising for Dubai people last year. I don't know if it's been filmed and finalised. I would LOVE to watch it but Dave Lamb has to do the voice over!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I honestly would HATE to be on TV...but I really really want to meet Dave Lamb. I heart his humour.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> I honestly would HATE to be on TV...but I really really want to meet Dave Lamb. I heart his humour.


Yes, me too. CDWM wouldn't be worth watching without him.


----------



## boris&L (Aug 7, 2013)

EmilyLouise1988 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My husband to be has been offered a job in Dubai (he has been seconded there for last 5 months), so we are getting married in August and I am joining him there in September.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I suggest Downtown Dubai. Since it will be only the two of you, go for an apartment. A villa is nice, but usually not as practical as a flat. 

You can meet people everywhere since DUbai is a very open and friendly place. So you can meet and talk to people in restaurants & bars, gym, golf, swimming pool. If you are a bike rider, you could meet people with same interest at al Maidan cycling track. 

One of the nicest thing about Dubai and about being an expat, is the multicultural feel, and the opportunity to meet so many different and interesting people. So do not focus on the UK community, you will always have British friends through work and other gatherings.


----------



## Strong (Jun 8, 2013)

HELLO ALL! 😃 I'm coming to Dubai on the 27th of September. It's all a bit daunting as I really don't know too much about the place.

I'm looking forward to meeting all the new people I will be working in down town.


----------



## inDubai (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi Everyone  I have been living in Dubai almost two years now and don't want to discourage or dishearten any of you but sometimes making female friends here can be hard. I work in a company where everyone is a little older and more settled than me. I have met a lot of women here through social events but haven't found anyone I would consider a friend. Sometimes you need a good girly night out! I know a lot of people here who have made loads of friends but it mostly seems to be through work (teachers, airhostess' etc are all in big groups of similar people and they have an instant social circle). 

Dubai is a great place, I still love it and am sure you will too. Hope the move goes well for everyone, it would be great if we could organise a meet up for all the girls


----------



## inDubai (Mar 7, 2012)

EmilyLouise1988 said:


> We are currently looking at different locations for our first home in Dubai, currently considering Downtown, Al Barsha, Tecom, The Greens and JLT. I would like somewhere with 2 beds, not crazily high up, with good transport links and some green areas around. Our budget is approx 120,000 AED per year, and we would really like to be in a social area where we can get to know and integrate with our neighbours. Where might you recommend?


Hi Emily....I live in Old Town (Downtown). I have lived in Barsha and Deira and for me, although it is more expensive, no where compares to Old Town. In Barsha & Diera I was right next to the metro station but you couldn't walk anywhere. Old Town has a great community feel, a choice of 3 or 4 pools, green areas and walking distance to restaurants / shops / hotels / gym / Dubai Mall etc. The fact that so many things are within walking distance makes a huge difference here and having lived in Old Town I don't think I would ever move! Good luck with the apartment hunting!


----------



## CJA (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi everyone
I'm in the same boat as Emily and in the greens Yay so I'm posting this so I can get my 5 posts sorted and I can PM her and like minded girlies  
There seems to be quite a few of us which is so reassuring 
Carrie


----------



## Barnb0809 (May 22, 2013)

CJA said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm in the same boat as Emily and in the greens Yay so I'm posting this so I can get my 5 posts sorted and I can PM her and like minded girlies
> There seems to be quite a few of us which is so reassuring
> Carrie


Can I jump on the bandwagon please?  I have been here two weeks now and currently looking for a job. I am 27 and I moved here with my husband and dog (Barney) I would love to meet some new friends. I'm a bit further away (over in Dubailand) however I picked up my new car yesterday so I can now escape these 4 walls!

My husband too works away a lot so I know how you feel Carrie!! It can be lonely, especially in a new country!


----------



## inDubai (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome ladies  I'm sure you'll both find the forum very useful for meeting people - I have. Nice to hear new people are still arriving, if you need any help with anything give me a shout


----------



## CJA (Oct 9, 2013)

Yay, I'm sooooo happy I'm not alone  yes it's so lonely specially when you like to talk, the cat and dog now just walk away from me lol! 

What do we do now? I think this is my 5th post so I can try and pm you but not sure if you will be able to see it?.

Emily is there already a meet up in place? 

Carrie


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

CJA said:


> What do we do now? I think this is my 5th post so I can try and pm you but not sure if you will be able to see it?.


It's been enough time, you should be able to private message without any issues. If you do come across some give us a shout ...


----------



## timbur (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey! No worries, the best way is to join a social club, with that, you wont feel the boredom again.


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

take a stroll on the Jumeirah open beach ....:music:


----------

